# CHMOD Voreinstellung am Server



## serverboy (29. März 2009)

Habe ich die Möglichkeit eine Voreinstellung der chmod am Server zu speichern? Z.B das alle Dateien 644 und alle Verzeichnisse 755 gleich nach Upload definiert werden.

Habe keine lust wenn ich ein Serverumzug mit einem CMS mache das ich dann alles über FTP oder sonst wo machen muss.


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

Ja, das kannst Du in der Konfigurationsdatei Deines FTP Servers einstellen.


----------



## serverboy (30. März 2009)

Ich habe File Zilla 3.0.11 da geht das nicht.


----------



## Till (30. März 2009)

> Konfigurationsdatei Deines FTP Servers


Server nicht Client!


----------



## serverboy (30. März 2009)

Wo habe ich den bitte Zugriff den FTP Server?


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. März 2009)

http://www.pureftpd.org/project/pure-ftpd/doc 

Hier ist die offizielle Dokumentation. Du musst diese Parameter auf der console einstellen. Bei Pureftpd mysql lässt sich die configurartion recht einfach bewerkstelligen. 
Du gehst in das Verzeichnis /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/ und dort legst du für entsprechende Paramiter immer eine einzelne Datei an.
In deinem Fall bedeutet das also 

```
[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]cat > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/Umask << "EOF"[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]644 755[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]EOF[FONT=monospace]
[/FONT]
```
Anschließend

```
/etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart
```
Der Neustart solle in etwa so ausschaun->

```
Restarting ftp server: Running: /usr/sbin/pure-ftpd-mysql-virtualchroot 
-l mysql:/etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf -l pam -A -O clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log 
-u 1000 -b -E -p 50500:50600 -Y 1 -U 644:755 -B
```
Du siehst also  -U 644:755 
Gruß Sven


----------



## serverboy (14. Juli 2009)

Danke, habe diese Antwort leider spät bemerkt. Wie ich das verstanden habe sind das SSH Befehle. Bei mir ist der Pfad 
	
	



```
/etc/vsftpd.conf
```
 kannst du mir dafür ein Befehl für SSH geben?

Danke


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Juli 2009)

Das ist dein Pfad zu der Conf ...ändert aber nix an dem von mir oben geschriebenen. Und ja genau das sind die Befehle für die Console 

Gruß Sven


----------



## serverboy (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich das eingebe:


```
cat > /etc/vsftpd.conf << "EOF"
644 755
EOF
```

Bekomme ich das als Antwort:


----------



## F4RR3LL (14. Juli 2009)

Das was du da schreibst hab ich oben auch so nirgendwo vorgegeben. Schrieb doch es ändert sich nix an dem was ich schrieb. Copy paste restart... quite easy


----------

